# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Burma >  Birma hat eine neue Flagge

## schiene

Zwei Wochen vor der Parlamentswahl am 7. November hat Birma eine neue Nationalfahne bekommen. Eine Fahne, mit der die regierende Junta nicht zuletzt auch eine Botschaft an das Ausland senden will.
Drei waagerechte Streifen, oben gelb, in der mitte grün, unten rot, und in der Mitte ein großer weißer Stern. So sieht sie aus, die neue Landesflagge. Um Punkt 15 Uhr Ortszeit am Donnerstag (21.10.) wurde sie auf Anordnung der Militärregierung in sämtlichen Regierungsgebäuden feierlich gehisst. Die alte, rote Flagge mit einer von Sternen umgebenen Reispflanze in der Ecke hat damit ausgedient, sie wurde im Rahmen der Auswechsel-Zeremonie symbolisch verbrannt. Die bisherige Fahne war 1974 unter dem damaligen Machthaber Ne Win eingeführt worden.

----------


## walter

Finde ich nicht sehr schön.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Schaut aus, wie die aus *Litauen*, nur halt mit nem weissen stern!

Aber wie walter schon schrieb, nicht sehr schoen. 
Ich setz' noch einen d'rauf.........

----------


## pit

> Ich setz' noch einen d'rauf.........


Naja, wenn Burma damit im Ausland punkten möchte, dass sie von der roten Flagge ablassen? Lass sie doch machen. Ist auf jeden Fall schöner als die italiänische Kriegsfahne mit weißem Schwert auf wießem Grund!

 ::

----------

